
Popular Notepad++ text editor banned in China - headalgorithm
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/software/popular-notepad-plus-plus-text-editor-banned-in-china/
======
newyorker2
'please don't ban our data sniffing social media apps but we'll ban any piece
of software by anyone we deem necessary for political differences'. We also
create virtual firewalls.

